# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RCD AMS V0.0.9.8 mix update

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.8 mix update*   *Latest Update :*   *  - Lancia, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78107, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
  - Ford, HSRNS (NX), 7 612 330 630, 8S7T-18K931-BE by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, MFD DVD EU, 7 612 002 072, 1K0 035 197D, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, MFD2 CD, 7 612 002 021, 1T0 035 194A, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Skoda, MFD2 CD, 7 612 002 030, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, MFD2 CD, 7 612 002 028, 1T0 035 194B, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, MFD2 DVD NAR, 7 612 002 068, 1K0 035 197C, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, MFD2 DVD NAR, 7 612 002 069, 7L6 035 191S, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, MFD2 DVD, 7 612 002 025, 1K0 035 197B, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, RNS 300 LowLine, 7 612 002 059 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, RNS2 DVD EU, 7 612 002 065, 7L6 035 191R, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, RNS2 DVD EU, 7 612 002 075, 7L6 035 177E, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, RNS2 DVD, 7 612 002 016, 7L6 035 191H, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, RNS2 DVD, 7 612 002 017, 7H0 035 191C, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - VW, RNS2 DVD, 7 612 002 026, 7L6 035 191D, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS*   *We are looking for resellers..* 
If you are interested in selling our products in your country, please contact: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
We offer very good conditions for cooperation. 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

